# esconder o jogo



## bobkuspe

Será que alguém sabe qual é o "equivalente" a esconder o jogo?

O técnico do Fogão, Ney Franco, já comandou o Tigre, por isso, os mineiros querem *esconder o jogo*. O atual treinador do clube mineiro, Márcio Bittencourt, adotou a tática de mistério nos dias que antecedem a partida.

Um abraço

Bob


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Futebolês? 

*Esconder el juego* mesmo, acho eu. Talvez o Coquis tenha uma melhor opção...

Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Futebolês?
> 
> *Esconder el juego* mesmo, acho eu. Talvez o Coquis tenha uma melhor opção...
> 
> Abraços.


 Obrigadão pela confiança Giorgio mas não estou familiarizado com a expressão , preciso duma explicação.


----------



## amistad2008

bobkuspe said:


> Será que alguém sabe qual é o "equivalente" a esconder o jogo?
> 
> O técnico do Fogão, Ney Franco, já comandou o Tigre, por isso, os mineiros querem *esconder o jogo*. O atual treinador do clube mineiro, Márcio Bittencourt, adotou a tática de mistério nos dias que antecedem a partida.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Bob


 
Pode ser "esconder la jugada"? 

Vejamos se alguém mais tem outra sugestão.


----------



## Tomby

Poderia ser também "_esconder la táctica_".
Esperemos outras...
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> Poderia ser também "_esconder la táctica_".
> Esperemos outras...
> TT.


Gostei.


----------



## Blopa

Oi Bobkuspe:

'Esconder o jogo' é usado para referir-se à ação intencional de não revelar a estratégia planificada, isto é, 'esconder _como pretende desenvolver _o jogo'.

No contexto, quer dizer que o técnico não quer que o outro time saiba, pela imprensa, qual será a sua estratégia: Se vai usar 1, 2 ou 3 atacantes, se a defesa vai ser de 3 ou de 4, se vai ser agressivo e tentar ganhar, ou vai defender pontos e se conforma com o empate.... dá para entender a idéia?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Blopa said:


> Oi Bobkuspe:
> 
> 'Esconder o jogo' é usado para referir-se à ação intencional de não revelar a estratégia planificada, isto é, 'esconder _como pretende desenvolver _o jogo'.
> 
> No contexto, quer dizer que o técnico não quer que o outro time saiba, pela imprensa, qual será a sua estratégia: Se vai usar 1, 2 ou 3 atacantes, se a defesa vai ser de 3 ou de 4, se vai ser agressivo e tentar ganhar, ou vai defender pontos e se conforma com o empate.... dá para entender a idéia?


 
Y vos que sos chileno, ¿cómo le decís a eso?

Gracias.


----------



## Blopa

No tengo ni la menor idea =)

De cuando vivía en Brasil aprendí de fútbol, pero con el nivel del juego en Chile nunca más me interesé


----------



## uchi.m

Oi!

Acho que foi uma coincidência (ou seria premeditado?) a frase "_esconder o jogo_" aparecer justamente quando se falava de futebol. Porque na verdade ela é usada em jogos de baralho. Ela quer dizer que a pessoa está fazendo mistério com suas cartas.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



uchi.m said:


> Oi!
> 
> Acho que foi uma coincidência (ou seria premeditado?) a frase "_esconder o jogo_" aparecer justamente quando se falava de futebol. Porque na verdade ela é usada em jogos de baralho. Ela quer dizer que a pessoa está fazendo mistério com suas cartas.



Concordo, a expressão não é exclusiva de futebol. Na verdade, por extensão de sentido, ela poderia ser usada até fora de jogos e esportes. Por exemplo, antes de um debate político não seria exagerado dizer que um dos candidatos está escondendo o jogo, ou seja, evita revelar quais temas pretende abordar, que tipo de perguntas fará etc. 

Até.:


----------



## willy2008

Creo que a lo que se refieren a la expresión esconder el juego, referida al futbol,es no dejar entrar al periodismo durante las prácticas, cosa que hacia mucho Daniel Pasarela cuando ere técnico de la selección.


----------



## coquis14

Por favor... Dejen a un experto en el asunto... Creo que "jugar al misterio" o "no mostrar las cartas" podrían aplicarse.Siguiendo a* Willy*: _Daniel Passarella "no muestra las cartas" en el entranamineto para no beneficiar al rival._

Saludos


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> Por favor... Dejen a un experto en el asunto... Creo que "jugar al misterio" o "no mostrar las cartas" podrían aplicarse.Siguiendo a* Willy*: _Daniel Passarella "no muestra las cartas" en el entranamineto para no beneficiar al rival._
> 
> Saludos


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos y con Passarella, pero eso no sería esconder el juego en lo relacionado con el futbol?


----------

